

Youtube launches new video player design - slater
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XQtd9cTGFM

======
MWinther
Huh? Just a link to a YouTube-clip? Maybe it's just the HTML5 beta talking,
but it looks like it usually does. Maybe a link to a page where someone talks
about the changes would have been more informative?

Unless the small horse video is worthy of attention in itself, of course.

~~~
anigbrowl
I notice variety of cosmetic changes and much faster loading and navigation,
but agree an article would have been better.

The small horse is also worthy though, if not the loud country music. It's
amazing what miniaturization can achieve nowadays.

